# Where is my ship?



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2009)

Ανακάλυψα κάτι cool στο σάιτ του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας:
http://info.yen.gr/ais/ais4.php?Yenanp=999999
Μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις τα πλοία που βρίσκονται γύρω και μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Βέβαια, είναι σε πειραματικό στάδιο και δεν έχει όλα όσα υπόσχεται, αλλά έχει πλάκα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2009)

Και διεθνώς:
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2009)

Είναι άραγε ίδιο με αυτό εδώ;

Edit: Προφανώς! Ο ιστότοπος της SBE είναι υπερσύνολο του πιο πάνω!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2009)

SBE, ωραία! Πολύ μού άρεσε το δικό σου.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 19, 2009)

Πολύ εντυπωσιακό! 
(Και λιγάκι τρομαχτικό, χαμός γίνεται... μου έκανε εντύπωση, ας πούμε, πόσο πολλά είναι τα τάνκερ!)
Άντε, να δούμε και χάρτη των πτήσεων! :)

Αν βάλεις και τα ονόματα γίνεται χάος, αλλά ανακάλυψα οτι κυκλοφορεί ακόμα το Αίολος-Κεντέρης που νόμιζα οτι είχε αποσυρθεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2009)

Δεν φαίνεται εύκολα, και ελπίζω να παρατηρήσατε ότι είναι project του Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου:

_Developed and Hosted by the Department of Product & Systems Design Engineering - University of the Aegean_


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2009)

Και φυσικά, αντί να δουλεύω, κάθομαι και χαζεύω πού είναι το Blue Star Paros που θα πάρει ο γιος μου το απόγευμα. Και ανακάλυψα ότι είναι σε πορεία σύγκρουσης με το Blue Star Naxos! Να τους προειδοποιήσω;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2009)

ΟΚ, τη γλίτωσαν. Ουφ... 






Κι εσείς ξέρετε τι κάνω όταν βαριέμαι να δουλέψω. Έχω κυριολεκτικά χαζέψει. Παρακολουθώ και τα κρουαζιερόπλοια.


----------



## SBE (Aug 19, 2009)

Απ' όσο ξέρω αυτό το χρησιμοποιούν και οι ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες για να βλέπουν που είναι τα πλοία τους κλπκλπ. Και δεν τα έχει όλα, υπάρχουν ελλείψεις. Φοβερό το τι γίνεται στη Μεσόγειο από πλοία, ένα σωρό!


----------

